
SoftBank’s Chip Company ARM Said to Attract Nvidia Interest - yogrish
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-22/softbank-s-chip-company-arm-is-said-to-attract-nvidia-interest
======
kitotik
I didn’t realize nvidia had that much cash to play with.

The only reason I can think of for Apple not to scoop them is to avoid
attracting antitrust enforcement.

~~~
farseer
Intel, Qualcomm, Broadcom, AMD, Samsung can't acquire them either for similar
reasons.

